# Odor from fiberglass screen?



## LizardLicker (Aug 17, 2012)

This is probably a silly question. However, I picked up some fiberglass screen to cover my false bottom. When I opened the package I noticed a really strong smell. It seems to have a rubber smell to it. 

My wife threw away the package before I could go back and read it. I am just making sure I didn't buy the wrong kind. It is black window screen from lowes. I have used screen before and don't remember such a strong smell. 

Does anyone know if this is ok to use? Thanks.


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

Let it sit out for a while but I think it would be okay. Maybe put it in something enclosed for a little while and see if it still smells


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

It seems to air out ok. Maybe cut the piece you need and let it sit out a bit.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

About 2 or 3 years ago, I began noticing that my new purchases of charcoal (Black) screen mesh had an odor that I had never noticed before. The gray mesh does not have that odor. I believe at least one major manufacturer, has changed the coating they put on the charcoal mesh. I don't know if it would cause any harm or not, but I've switched to gray for use in my viv.


----------

